# 2018 Cruze LT - Newbie looking for ideas/help



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

How many miles on each?
Do they both have fresh oil changes?
Are they both being filled with TopTier fuel?

Spark plugs are due by 60k miles. (These are kind of sensitive to replacement spark plugs.)
Air filter at 45k.


----------



## bumbino26 (Jun 1, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> How many miles on each?
> Do they both have fresh oil changes?
> Are they both being filled with TopTier fuel?
> 
> ...


Thanks Maven for the ideas. I will begin with those although my twins are college students so convincing them to shell out the extra money for top tier gas will be a challenge.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try at least 89 octane then. At least two tanks full. 
What transmissions? I am just assuming that manuals were available on those models - not knowing for sure.


----------



## bumbino26 (Jun 1, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Try at least 89 octane then. At least two tanks full.
> What transmissions? I am just assuming that manuals were available on those models - not knowing for sure.


They are automatic transmissions.


----------



## bumbino26 (Jun 1, 2020)

bumbino26 said:


> Thanks Maven for the ideas. I will begin with those although my twins are college students so convincing them to shell out the extra money for top tier gas will be a challeng





bumbino26 said:


> They





bumbino26 said:


> I have twins and recently purchased two 2018 Cruze LT's for their 20th birthday. Now that we have had them for a couple of weeks, I do notice a difference between the two in regards to the acceleration. One of the takes off as soon as you hit the gas while the other has a bit of a delay or hiccup. I have checked all over this site and have found similar issues but they were for older models and appear to apply to the GEN 1 engines??? I have found suggestions to change the plugs, change the gas, run it in L 6 mode or it could be an issue with the air/fuel mixture??? I am not a "car" guy so I am just looking for ideas on what I can check to find out why there is a difference between the two. I am hesitant to just take it to a shop and ask them to "find out what is wrong..." because with my lack of automotive knowledge I will believe and pay for whatever they tell me. Any help or ideas are much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks





Ma v e n said:


> How many miles on each?
> Do they both have fresh oil changes?
> Are they both being filled with TopTier fuel?
> 
> ...


I want to replace the plugs but you mentioned they are sensitive to replacements. Is there a particular brand or type I should consider? I saw a post about using copper plugs? Thanks again for all your suggestions.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Use the proper ACdelco plugs, or NGK equivalent.
The NGK I believe is ILNAR8B7G, and the ACDelco is usually 41153.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

bumbino26 said:


> I want to replace the plugs but you mentioned they are sensitive to replacements. Is there a particular brand or type I should consider? I saw a post about using copper plugs? Thanks again for all your suggestions.


The post you saw was probably referring to the Gen I


----------

